# Bit question from an old newbie



## barbil (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't have many years left now, but am still trying to make a few things, provided my newly acquired allergy to MDF, hardboard and maybe walnut dust doesn't force me to give up the shop. No room, too late and not enough money for an adequate vacuum system.

I joined to first get opinions on the best flat bottom plunge router bit for routing some trivets on the router table where I could drop the blank straight down onto the bit. With my present bits I have to slide the blank along until it bottoms, then back it up to clean up the beginning of the slot. Doing that I usually get a little sideways jump, if not a destructive grab, in spite of trying to firmly hold the blank against the jig. 

Would appreciate any and all comments. 

I always enjoy reading woodworking forums and am happy to have found this one. 

Thanks, Bill


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Season’s Greetings and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us. May you and yours have a blessed Christmas. 

You can get a good respirator for less than 50.00, will keep you in the shop. Check out this one http://www.amazon.com/3M-R6311-Low-...f=sr_1_16?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1324850970&sr=1-16


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dropping wood onto a spinning bit is very dangerous. You can ruin your piece, damage the bit and/or router, or possibly injure your fingers and/or hands. Harry Sinclair, user name Harrysin, created a tutorial for making a change tray which would be similar to what you are doing. If you search for and left click on his user name you can look for his downloads.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

xplorx4 said:


> Check out this one Amazon.com: 3M R6311 Low-Maintenance Half-Mask Organic Vapor P95 Respirator Assembly, Large: Home Improvement


If you opt for the organic vapor cartridges, keep them in a tight zip loc bag when not using them. If left out, they will quickly become useless.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

OR

If you don't want to make one you can just buy one, the one below will do what the Harry's ski jig can do plus so much more...if you don't want to buy one you can make your own for peanuts like I did 

Trend Pivot Frame Jig - YouTube

Amazon.com: Trend PFJ/SET/1 Pivot Frame Jig Set: Home Improvement

===





Cherryville Chuck said:


> Dropping wood onto a spinning bit is very dangerous. You can ruin your piece, damage the bit and/or router, or possibly injure your fingers and/or hands. Harry Sinclair, user name Harrysin, created a tutorial for making a change tray which would be similar to what you are doing. If you search for and left click on his user name you can look for his downloads.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Bill.


----------



## barbil (Dec 13, 2011)

Many thanks to you all for your prompt replies (red face!). I have on order the suggested face mask as now when I go into the shop, the hacking starts!

Jerry (Xplorx4), your profile picture brings back memories of many wonderful days in Canyonlands bouncing over the rocks in my CJ7. At 90, we don't have the stamina for that any more! Good luck and keep it up!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome Bill.


----------

